# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  SEPA: De Gestión y Contabilidad en Empresas Agrícolas

## inform@cción

Logo SEPA.jpg  *3 y 4 de Noviembre de 2010*  Centro de Convenciones Daniel Alcides Carrión Av. 28 de Julio 776, Miraflores (esquina Grimaldo del Solar y 28 de Julio)   *Objetivo:* 
Desarrollar un seminario donde se pueda discutir las necesidades y herramientas existentes para la administración y gestión de las empresas agrícolas. 
Analizar las normatividad tributaria y legal de la actividad agrícola, analizando casos prácticos. 
Crear un foro donde se puedan discutir diversos temas para mejorar la gestión de empresas agrícolas y la toma de decisiones.    *Programa / 3 de noviembre de 2010*   *> Tecnología de la información para la Gestión de empresas agrícolas.* 
09:00 09:30 hrs. Presentación del SEPA de Gestión y Contabilidad de Empresas Agrícolas
Fernando Cillóniz  *inform@cción* 
09:30 10:30 hrs. Principios a tomar en cuenta para la implementación de Sistemas de Información  ERP
Rafael Helfer  Consultor 
10:30 11:00 hrs. COFFEE BREAK 
11:00 12:00 hrs. Consideraciones Prácticas para la Implementación de un ERP en empresas agrícolas.
José Angel Moya  Agrícola Chapi S.A. 
12:00 13:00 hrs. Sistemas para la creación de Reportes Gerenciales y análisis de la gestión.
Jorge Puertas  *inform@cción* 
13:00 15:00 hrs. *ALMUERZO LIBRE*  *> Legislación Agraria y Gestión de Recursos Humanos.* 
15:00 16:00 hrs. Importancia de la Gestión Humana en las Empresas Agrícolas
Jorge Puertas  *inform@cción* 
16:00 17:00 hrs. Marco legal para la actividad agraria. Ley de promoción del sector agrario. Régimen laboral agrícola.
Walter Galloso  *inform@cción* 
17:00 17:30 hrs. *COFFEE BREAK* 
17:30 18:30 hrs. Buenas prácticas laborales. Fidelización de los trabajadores. Sistemas de Bonificación.
José de Vivero  El Pedregal S.A. 
18:30 19:30 hrs. Medición del Desempeño, desarrollo ocupacional y calidad de vida
Jorge Cuervas  Humane Consulting 
18:30 19:30 hrs. Medición del Desempeño, desarrollo ocupacional y calidad de vida
Jorge Cuervas  Humane Consulting   *Programa / 4 de noviembre de 2010*  *> Principios y Procedimientos contables en el agro.*  
09:00 10:00 hrs. Contabilidad General y Estados Financieros
Carlos Valle - BDO 
10:00 11:00 hrs. Nic 41, normativa, cálculo y presentación en Estados Financieros.
Carlos Valle - BDO 
11:00 12:00 hrs. Contabilidad de Costos
Vidal Wilfredo Garro Urbina - CONTAGRO 
12:00 12:30 hrs. *COFFEE BREAK* 
12:30 13:30 hrs. Drawback. Exoneración del IGV e Impuesto a la Renta
Luis José Contreras Varas - CONTAGRO 
13:30 15:30 hrs. *ALMUERZO LIBRE*   *> Softwares para la Gestión de Empresas.* 
15:30 16:00 hrs. Nisira ERP
NISIRA SYSTEMS S.A.C 
16:00 16:30 hrs. Agrisoft ERP
Juan de la Riva Agüero - Agrisoft 
16:30 17:30 hrs. Planeamiento y Evaluación de Proyectos de Inversión. Herramientas para la evaluación de proyectos.
Gabriel Cabada - AC Capitales 
17:30 18:30 hrs. *MESA REDONDA* 
18:30 hrs. *CLAUSURA - BRINDIS - Exhibición de Auspiciadores*    *COSTO POR PERSONA:*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hasta el 18 de octubre: US$ 170 ó S/. 544 (incl. IGV)
Desde el 19 de octubre: US$ 185 ó S/. 592 (incl. IGV  *DEPOSITAR EN:* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Interbank: Cta. Cte. Dólares: N° 107-3000186487
Interbank: Cta. Cte. Soles: N° 107-0010115482
Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Dólares: 193-1358341-1-25
Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Soles: 193-1321477-0-51 
A nombre de Información para la Acción  Asociación Civil
R.U.C.: 20417591941
Alcanfores 1245 - Miraflores. 
Teléfonos: (511) 241 4422 / 241 51 92 / 444 5656 / 444 5660 eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe  *- FICHA DE INSCRIPCIÓN -*Temas similares: ESAN: "DIPLOMADO EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRIOLAS" Artículo: Dos empresas lideran exportaciones agrícolas entre enero y octubre Sistema de Gestion para Empresas Agropecuarias - AgroSIGA - Buscamos Contactos en Peru para Distribucion Agrosiga  sistema de gestion para empresas agropecuarias SEPA: Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Caminando hacia una agroindustria cada vez más competitiva.  _El seminario organizado por la consultora inform@cción expondrá soluciones y recomendaciones para afianzar nuestro agro como un sector más sofisticado y profesional_  *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 25 Octubre (Agraria.pe)* Los próximos 3 y 4 de noviembre la consultora _inform@cción_ llevará a cabo un _Seminario de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas (SEPA)_ sobre _Gestión y Contabilidad para Empresas Agrícolas_, donde representantes de las firmas más exitosas del agro peruano mostrarán sus experiencias y sus herramientas en cuanto a competitividad, software o responsabilidad social. 
Estamos muy complacidos del interés que ha generado esta convocatoria porque efectivamente la agricultura peruana está profesionalizándose, convirtiéndose en un negocio empresarial complejo, moderno, sofisticado y el tema de manejo de personal, por ejemplo, se convierte en todo un desafío, informó Fernando Cillóniz, presidente de la consultora organizadora. 
Indicó que la mentalidad empresarial debe adaptarse rápidamente a estos cambios en el mercado y que existen temas -como el contable-, que demandan una serie de conocimientos especializados, muy propios de la agricultura que son importantes para aquellos que quieren aprovechar bien la formalidad que les permitiría recuperar impuestos pagados a la hora de exportar. 
Una de las metas de este *SEPA* es calificar para el drawback (incentivo gubernamental mediante el cual se devuelven los impuestos pagados por los exportadores) para lo que, sostuvo Cillóniz, se debe estar perfectamente en orden contable. Para esto existen unos sofwares, unos PRP de Gestión Agrícola y todo esto se va a presentar, aseveró. 
Asimismo, se abordarán los aspectos relativos a responsabilidad social en grandes empresas ubicadas en lugares pobres y que requieren del concurso de dichas firmas para desarrollar programas de agua potable, salud pública, o progreso de los pueblos. 
Las empresas se tienen que dar cuenta que son actores del desarrollo de los lugares en los que se asientan, no solo de sus trabajadores, afirmó Cillóniz.   *El nuevo empresario* 
Según el presidente de la consultora _inform@cción_, los jóvenes empresarios agroindustriales están cada vez mejor equipados, y cada vez más se cuenta con más MBA, muchos contadores, hombres de administración y finanzas y otras muchas ramas de la ingeniería que han encontrado cabida en la agricultura como la hidráulica, la ingeniería eléctrica, la civil o la mecánica. 
A su vez, destacó la importancia del marketing en los diversos productos de agroexportación peruanos. Vender espárragos en Europa o EEUU genera una serie de exigencias cada vez mayores. Este SEPA no es meramente teórico, es un simposio muy práctico y muy actual concluyó.  *Dato:*  
- El SEPA tendrá lugar en el Centro de Convenciones Daniel Alcides Carrión. Av. 28 de julio 776, Miraflores.

----------


## golcito18

saludos, a que publico esta dirigido el seminario, gracias por su respuesta

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> saludos, a que publico esta dirigido el seminario, gracias por su respuesta

 Hola golcito18: 
El SEPA de Gestión y Contabilidad está dirigido al público en general, aunque puede ser útil tener conocimientos previos de administración y contabilidad. El seminario viene a ser una pequeña capacitación sobre gestión y contabilidad aplicada a las empresas agrícolas. 
Según mi padre, va ser un seminario muy interesante y útil para los que quieran aprender un poco más acerca de este tema, que es de vital importancia para el éxito de todo negocio agrícola. 
Saludos; y si necesitas más información, me avisas o puedes llamar directamente al 241-4422 para que te pasen la información por teléfono.

----------

